# 25 Percent off research chems!!!



## GreatWhitePeps (Jul 12, 2012)

For the whole month of July. 25 percent off all research chems! Use discount code: JULY (ALL CAPS) 

Also IGFS CJC1295 GHRPS MT2 IPAMS HEX TB500 & MORE on SALE!!!

SAME day shipping 
WORLDWIDE SHIPPING
Quality USA made Products!

Peptides


----------



## GreatWhitePeps (Jul 12, 2012)

THIS IS FOR THE WHOLE MONTH OF JULY  ALSO CHECK OUT OUR PEPTIDE SECTION MANY PEPTIDES ON SALE!!!  Peptides


----------



## jadean (Jul 12, 2012)

Going to check it out. Good deal


----------



## GreatWhitePeps (Jul 13, 2012)

MT2 on sale $16.99!!!!


----------



## GetBig13 (Jul 14, 2012)

You won't be disappointed jadean! Igf is phenomenal!!!


----------



## GreatWhitePeps (Jul 15, 2012)

Express shipping now avail for domestic orders!


----------



## GetBig13 (Jul 15, 2012)

Awesone!


----------



## GetBig13 (Jul 15, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## GreatWhitePeps (Jul 16, 2012)

Don't forget the whole month of july this sale goes for


----------



## GreatWhitePeps (Jul 16, 2012)

Exp mail option now avail for domestic orders


----------



## GetBig13 (Jul 17, 2012)

Great products for and unbelievable price! Top  grade American peptides and research chems!!!


----------



## GreatWhitePeps (Jul 18, 2012)

Exp shipping now available


----------



## GreatWhitePeps (Jul 23, 2012)

Sale still going


----------



## iamavengfulgod (Jul 23, 2012)

*"Coupon code "JULY" is not valid."*
Tried to make an order but I kept getting this message


----------

